# Winter loft



## tashaz33 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm new to the pigeon housing world and I'm in the process of building a smaller sized pigeon coop. I am wondering what would be best for us in the midwest with cold winters/snow. Does anyone have a good idea for me? Do you have your lofts designed the same year round or do you change something for the winter?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

tashaz33 said:


> I'm new to the pigeon housing world and I'm in the process of building a smaller sized pigeon coop. I am wondering what would be best for us in the midwest with cold winters/snow. Does anyone have a good idea for me? Do you have your lofts designed the same year round or do you change something for the winter?


We get good winters here in Northern Utah.when the cold weather starts I usauly put plastic over the windows, u do not want any direct wind drafts or snow going in the loft. and a little floor cover helps also good luck


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

tashaz33 said:


> I'm new to the pigeon housing world and I'm in the process of building a smaller sized pigeon coop. I am wondering what would be best for us in the midwest with cold winters/snow. Does anyone have a good idea for me? Do you have your lofts designed the same year round or do you change something for the winter?


here is a link for a starter loft, I would not use the press board though.. scroll down to the bottom and click on the different versions and see which may suit you're climate better and taste. good luck! oh these are not the only small lofts in the world so keep looking before you decide.. it can be fun.


http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You should have plenty of air flow,but also have a way to cover the openings during large storms. Here is my red rose loft with cover up


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You should have plenty of air flow,but also have a way to cover the openings during large storms. Here is my red rose loft with cover up


Shady bug them are nice lofts how many birds is suitiable for that size of loft?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The most I ever kept in there was 16 but that's pushing it a little.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The most I ever kept in there was 16 but that's pushing it a little.


I am in the proccess of building another small breeding loft I only need room for 6 stock pairs and that design is nice although I would modify my landing board into an enclosed aviary that set up would work fine thanks.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The most I ever kept in there was 16 but that's pushing it a little.


Did you come up with the ideas for all the add-on/extras. Like the door panels on the long side of the roof? Very nice. Just curious, why is it placed on the hill?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I came up with all the idea's myself. Its placed there because that's the only place to put it to face south. I have no land. I had to put my new loft facing north because I had no other place to put it. I only own to the top of the bank where i am standing to take this pic.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I came up with all the idea's myself. Its placed there because that's the only place to put it to face south. I have no land. I had to put my new loft facing north because I had no other place to put it. I only own to the top of the bank where i am standing to take this pic.


That is a perfect set up. I like that you are right on your patio so you can enjoy your birds. Even view them from your patio doors. Very well thought out!


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Take a look at google's topographic map for the town shady lists in his location. 

Even the flat land is slanted.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Yea. It goes up the hill from my house to a pine grove then the mountain, pretty much straight up. My wife owns inside the fence. She give me a right of way to the lofts so I can feed my birds without going around the house. LOL


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure she owns outside the fence too. I think she's just letting you believe you have some form of ownership.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ya, I guess your right. Those women can be tricky at times.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Ya, I guess your right. Those women can be tricky at times.


Careful, don't rock the boat that feeds your pigeons.


----------



## tashaz33 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your ideas! I will hopefully be building one soon.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm just coming through my first winter. I live in Colorado. I put down two inches of Aspen wood shavings on the floor (makes keeping the loft floor clean much easier), had windows on the front of the loft that let in direct sun most of the day, and I built a water heater based on plans that were shared on this forum. We had nights in the single digits and the birds did fine.


----------



## benjemon (Mar 28, 2014)

Shadybug,

The long trap door I guess is for sweeping the floor, right? What about the little ones above that, and the portals above that?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The long door, you pull out the inner floor and scrap it and you can also slide the slat floor out to clean it. I have two pieces of 1/4" plywood in there to pull out and scrap. 
The little doors I feed through. The port holes I put in there so the grand kids could look in there, there to high for them, but they do use the two in the nest boxes to look at the babies, I even use them.


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

*loft from inside*

Please, can we see how it looks this beautiful loft from inside . Thanks


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

Shady do you race pigeons if not may I ask why.......

I race.....


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

GrizzleMan said:


> Shady do you race pigeons if not may I ask why.......
> 
> I race.....


I work 10 days on and 4 off so I only have every other weekend off so I have no time to race with everything else I do.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

I work long hours too with my Landscaping business in the spring summer fall but in the winter I have more then enough time other then snow removal. 

I love pigeon racing but you have to put time in with training and such but its worth it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

GrizzleMan said:


> I work long hours too with my Landscaping business in the spring summer fall but in the winter I have more then enough time other then snow removal.
> 
> I love pigeon racing but you have to put time in with training and such but its worth it.


I had racers for a while when I started. I just flew them around the house and took them when we went on any long trips and let them fly back. I just show saddles homers now. I like to do both.


----------

